# Who wanna chat



## lovely_chooks

Reply if u wanna chat!


----------



## Chick named small fri

lovely_chooks said:


> Reply if u wanna chat!


Ok


----------



## lovely_chooks

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok


So how’s ur day going


----------



## Chick named small fri

lovely_chooks said:


> So how’s ur day going


Good good you


----------



## lovely_chooks

Chick named small fri said:


> Good good you


Good it’s actually night now


----------



## Animals45

Anybody online at 5:00 AM?


----------



## robin416

LOL Depending on where you live, I am.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> LOL Depending on where you live, I am.


Haha! Yeah, So what are you doing?


----------



## robin416

Drinking coffee and as you can see I'm on the forum. 

Got the inside animals' day started. At 6 I'll go out and get the birds' day started. 

Why are you up at 5? Is that a normal time for you?


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Drinking coffee and as you can see I'm on the forum.
> 
> Got the inside animals' day started. At 6 I'll go out and get the birds' day started.
> 
> Why are you up at 5? Is that a normal time for you?


NO, I never get up at 5:00.. I wanted to get on here early and chat get on my laptop, Plus I am helping a few older sisters find horses to buy. And am in the process of finding a horse.


----------



## robin416

Ouch. If you're not used to being up this early it hurts. I have Maisey, she's my alarm clock these days. 

I thought your sisters already had horses.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Ouch. If you're not used to being up this early it hurts. I have Maisey, she's my alarm clock these days.
> 
> I thought your sisters already had horses.


Yep, it does hurt, I have a headache right now.. They do but my sister wants to trade since hers is like 18 years old and she is looking to trade something younger. And my other sister is keeping her horse she is just buying another horse training it more and reselling it and making more money, hope that all makes sense.


----------



## robin416

It does. But I wouldn't be giving up the 18 year old. Chances are whoever takes him/her is going to slaughter it. Unless some decent money crosses hands. 

I kept my old man until he no longer had quality of life due to arthritis. Broke my heart to lose him.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Nope but I woke up at 4 am once


----------



## robin416

LOL Once? What did you do? Did you get up?


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> It does. But I wouldn't be giving up the 18 year old. Chances are whoever takes him/her is going to slaughter it. Unless some decent money crosses hands.
> 
> I kept my old man until he no longer had quality of life due to arthritis. Broke my heart to lose him.


So sad. Do you think that'll happen if I trade?


----------



## robin416

I don't think you can do an even trade with the 18 year old. Unless they're highly trained in something like a cutting horse or barrel racer. Some money would have to be paid to the other horse owner. Even then he/she could end up at slaughter.

Horses can easily live to 30 and be productive into their 20's. My old guy was grand level dressage which took a toll on him so I ended up losing him in his mid 20's. I had someone low ball me an offer for him and I knew immediately that was their plans for him. Nope. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I don't think you can do an even trade with the 18 year old. Unless they're highly trained in something like a cutting horse or barrel racer. Some money would have to be paid to the other horse owner. Even then he/she could end up at slaughter.
> 
> Horses can easily live to 30 and be productive into their 20's. My old guy was grand level dressage which took a toll on him so I ended up losing him in his mid 20's. I had someone low ball me an offer for him and I knew immediately that was their plans for him. Nope. Not gonna happen.


Wow, I guess she probably shouldn't trade then,.


----------



## Chick named small fri

I am here the reason i am up so late is cuz i has soccer practice and i stade up till 1:47 so yeah


----------



## JediPat

Whats up folks?


----------



## robin416

JediPat said:


> Whats up folks?


OK, people. Meet JediPat. He's had a lot going on of late which left him with little time for the forum. He's safe, he's nice. Got interesting things to say.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> LOL Once? What did you do? Did you get up?


Yea I woke up and was watching my phone until morning


----------



## lovely_chooks

YALL I’m ALMOST 500 FOLLOWERS ON MY INSTAGRAM FOR MY CHOOKS


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> OK, people. Meet JediPat. He's had a lot going on of late which left him with little time for the forum. He's safe, he's nice. Got interesting things to say.


Thank you for letting us know that.


JediPat said:


> Whats up folks?


Not a whole lot. Just about to, hopefully, finish a blog post. What's up with you?


----------



## robin416

If he falls off the edge of the earth again, I'll have to have a talk with him.


----------



## SilkieGirl

LOL. Maybe that won't happen again.


----------



## Animals45

What's everyone doin'?


----------



## robin416

I'm winding down for the night. I get to run around in the city tomorrow. Tons of fun. No not really.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> I'm winding down for the night. I get to run around in the city tomorrow. Tons of fun. No not really.


You can run around the whole city?


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I'm winding down for the night. I get to run around in the city tomorrow. Tons of fun. No not really.


Sounds good!


----------



## robin416

lovely_chooks said:


> You can run around the whole city?


Smart aleck. I really don't like having to go into the city. You wouldn't know about that since you live in one.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> Smart aleck. I really don't like having to go into the city. You wouldn't know about that since you live in one.


You don’t live in a city??


----------



## SilkieGirl

lovely_chooks said:


> You don’t live in a city??


Robin lives out of the city limits.


----------



## lovely_chooks

SilkieGirl said:


> Robin lives out of the city limits.


So like a farm?


----------



## SilkieGirl

Doesn't have to be a farm. I don't know about Robin but I live, basically, just out in the middle of nowhere. It's really nice and quiet. Tons of trees, corn, peanuts, cotton, cows, and dirt roads. I live in Georgia, btw.


----------



## lovely_chooks

SilkieGirl said:


> Doesn't have to be a farm. I don't know about Robin but I live, basically, just out in the middle of nowhere. It's really nice and quiet. Tons of trees, corn, peanuts, cotton, cows, and dirt roads. I live in Georgia, btw.


Interesting


----------



## robin416

Yep, I'm out in the country. Pretty much fits the description of what SG listed.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Yep, I'm out in the country. Pretty much fits the description of what SG listed.


How far are you from your local store?


----------



## robin416

Describe local store. We have a couple of small super markets in town that don't carry much and are expensive.

And they're about ten miles away.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Describe local store. We have a couple of small super markets in town that don't carry much and are expensive.
> 
> And they're about ten miles away.


Whatever store you shop at mostly.. I have a Dollar General store 1 minute away and the store I usually shop at is like 3 minutes away. So I guess you could say I'm not super far from a grocery store.


----------



## robin416

Most of what I shop at is 40 mins away. Anything in the town that is my mailing address is ten miles away.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> Most of what I shop at is 40 mins away. Anything in the town that is my mailing address is ten miles away.


That’s so far


----------



## robin416

I don't mind it. I have acres that are mine. My neighbors are not right next door but through the woods. I like the quiet. The deer wandering around out back.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> I don't mind it. I have acres that are mine. My neighbors are not right next door but through the woods. I like the quiet. The deer wandering around out back.


Oh nice so your alone in a far away place


----------



## robin416

Not alone, I have the birds, my cats and the puppy. My neighbors are great people and I can drive over for a visit any time they're home. I rarely do because we all stay so busy.


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> I don't mind it. I have acres that are mine. My neighbors are not right next door but through the woods. I like the quiet. The deer wandering around out back.


I like the quiet, too. It's so nice.


----------



## robin416

Isn't it? And I didn't grow up in the country. I lived in the suburbs as a kid.


----------



## SilkieGirl

It really is. I am blessed to have lived here all my life. I don't think I could handle the suburbs. I


----------



## robin416

I know I couldn't anymore. As a kid it was no big deal, we tore stuff up but stayed out of trouble. Usually. 

One of the things I wish everyone could do is travel. Whether for a job, which is best, or for vacation to get the flavor for different parts of the country. It's really educational. I've lived all over and don't regret it at all. Now I'm anchored to my place and happy.


----------



## SilkieGirl

LOL. Usually.  I couldn't possible do it. I might could when I'm older but as a kid, I know I couldn't. Wouldn't.

Yeah, I believe travelling is good for people. Seeing something different. We don't travel much. Which I'm not complaining, I'd rather wait 'til I'm grown. My dad lived in just about every state in Southern US.


----------



## robin416

So, he probably knows what I'm talking about. I lived out in the NW, NE, the middle of the country. And now the South.

You're right, as an adult you would appreciate the experience more.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Wow. 

I think I would. I like to get out and see something different.


----------



## robin416

The hardest part is not having the animals you have now. For some of my travels I sold my horses. Kept my dogs and cats and took them with me. I wouldn't be able to have my Guineas and do what I did.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Yep, I'm out in the country. Pretty much fits the description of what SG listed.


Ha ha, I'm out in the sticks like Robin but I have a mud farm much of the year. Our only stable crop!


----------



## robin416

But that's not normal. I guess not much is normal these days when it comes to the weather.


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> The hardest part is not having the animals you have now. For some of my travels I sold my horses. Kept my dogs and cats and took them with me. I wouldn't be able to have my Guineas and do what I did.


I couldn't imagine. I'm really sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I don't mind it. I have acres that are mine. My neighbors are not right next door but through the woods. I like the quiet. The deer wandering around out back.


The peace and quiet of the Guineas.


----------



## Animals45

Poultry Judge said:


> The peace and quiet of the Guineas.


Haha..


----------



## Animals45

I have a question so I just found these catfish in a stream on my road, the stream doesn't belong to anyone and so I decided to take some of the catfish home, I looked in the stream and their is probably like 20 catfish in there but they are all babies I think. I really want to know how to take care of them without them dying..


----------



## robin416

SilkieGirl said:


> I couldn't imagine. I'm really sorry you had to go through that.


Oh, don't be sorry. It's something I chose to do and I don't regret it.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I have a question so I just found these catfish in a stream on my road, the stream doesn't belong to anyone and so I decided to take some of the catfish home, I looked in the stream and their is probably like 20 catfish in there but they are all babies I think. I really want to know how to take care of them without them dying..


Are you sure they're catfish? I thought they only lived in ponds. 

Anyway, I was going to ask. Got a pond? That's what they need.


----------



## robin416

Yep, they can live in streams. Learned something new.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Are you sure they're catfish? I thought they only lived in ponds.
> 
> Anyway, I was going to ask. Got a pond? That's what they need.


I think they are catfish I can try and send a pic in a minute. Yes I have a pond, but I kinda wanted to keep them in my house in a tank or something.


----------



## robin416

Not so sure you can do that. They aren't domesticated like aquarium fish are. The need specific conditions to survive.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Wow so many people are chatting


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> Oh, don't be sorry. It's something I chose to do and I don't regret it.


I understand. It can be hard at first.


----------



## robin416

Yes, that's true. I think it was harder for me to sell my Guinea flock to live where I do now.


----------



## Animals45

Darn, so I can't keep them?


----------



## robin416

Sure you can, put them in your pond.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Sure you can, put them in your pond.


I wanted them in my house though, but if it means them living then I guess I'll have to. Do you know what they eat?


----------



## robin416

You can actually buy bags of catfish food. They will get to where they head for the surface whenever the see you there looking for a hand out.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> You can actually buy bags of catfish food. They will get to where they head for the surface whenever the see you there looking for a hand out.


That would be nice to walk down to my pond everyday and feed my catfish. I actually am seeing a lot of fish and other things at my pond like minos, frogs, turtles, snakes, not to mention all the fire ants. I am seeing a lot of BIG sunfish at my pond surprisingly too. I never even really go down there and I can easily just fish right in my pond. You wouldn't think all that stuff lives in my little pond. 
Also where I got my catfish from the creek always dries out in the summer no water is left just dry dirt and that's why I'm trying to save EVERYTHING and put em all in my pond so everything can live!


----------



## robin416

Treat the fire ants. I did when they showed up around my pond. I didn't want to have to deal with them when walking around. 

Ponds are nice. I do miss mine.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Treat the fire ants. I did when they showed up around my pond. I didn't want to have to deal with them when walking around.
> 
> Ponds are nice. I do miss mine.


Good, I will have to do that. Thanks!


----------



## Animals45

Here are some pictures. They are both baby catfish, correct? Also, I see their whisker things so I would think they are Catfish.


----------



## robin416

Yep. Get them in the pond sooner than later.


----------



## Poultry Judge

And they can grow big. My catfish are much larger than my large mouth bass.


----------



## Animals45

Poultry Judge said:


> And they can grow big. My catfish are much larger than my large mouth bass.


Wow. What do they need to survive?


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Yep. Get them in the pond sooner than later.


Darn I hate to see em go, I wish I could keep them in my room.


----------



## Animals45

What If I bought them a big tank with plants and everything in it and catfish food??


----------



## Animals45

What did you do today @robin416? I see your the only member online so thought I would chat with you!


----------



## robin416

Boring stuff. Had more thunderstorms so stayed in a did a little of this and little of that. And nothing at all.

Oh, and tried to tire Maisey out so she'd chill. 

I bounce in and out all of the time. The only times I don't is when I'm in the city or sick.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Boring stuff. Had more thunderstorms so stayed in a did a little of this and little of that. And nothing at all.
> 
> Oh, and tried to tire Maisey out so she'd chill.
> 
> I bounce in and out all of the time. The only times I don't is when I'm in the city or sick.


Wow. I didn't do much either, I went to church today I guess since it is Sunday and I go every Sunday unless I'm sick or its winter and the snow and ice is making the road slippery, then came home and just walked around my house and did nothing... I actually just got in from feeding my dogs gave em water and put a big pool outside for them so if they get too hot they have something to cool themselves down with.
My other sisters are outside I believe feeding our chickens and regiving them water since it is so hot, and I think 2 of them are out there riding their horses..


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Wow. I didn't do much either, I went to church today I guess since it is Sunday and I go every Sunday unless I'm sick or its winter and the snow and ice is making the road slippery, then came home and just walked around my house and did nothing... I actually just got in from feeding my dogs gave em water and put a big pool outside for them so if they get too hot they have something to cool themselves down with.
> My other sisters are outside I believe feeding our chickens and regiving them water since it is so hot, and I think 2 of them are out there riding their horses..


How many sisters do you have?

I'm more than ready for this heat to be gone. I want to be outside doing stuff. I'd much rather be outside doing stuff than stuck in the house. 

I haven't had to deal with snow and ice for 8 years now. I can say I don't miss it.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> How many sisters do you have?
> 
> I'm more than ready for this heat to be gone. I want to be outside doing stuff. I'd much rather be outside doing stuff than stuck in the house.
> 
> I haven't had to deal with snow and ice for 8 years now. I can say I don't miss it.


Quite a lot of sisters I have 5. Cant wait for heat to be gone also cant wait till fall, it will be much cooler.
Man you dont get snow or ice? I get it every winter and always seem to fall down the front and back porch steps haha! Last winter was definitely horrid, we got a late frost, and nothing grew on the peach and nectarine tree.


----------



## robin416

Dang, where do you fall in that line up? LOL

Not anymore. 

Moving a little faster than conditions you were in? I mean really, you were practicing on how to fall and not break something. 

Late frosts have been hitting everyone the past several years. Then it goes into full on summer and cooks gardens. Fall and Winter are about the best times weather wise down here. If you can ignore the hurricanes. Looks like I need to get ready for Fred tomorrow. Not a big threat but lots of wind and heavy rain.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Dang, where do you fall in that line up? LOL
> 
> Not anymore.
> 
> Moving a little faster than conditions you were in? I mean really, you were practicing on how to fall and not break something.
> 
> Late frosts have been hitting everyone the past several years. Then it goes into full on summer and cooks gardens. Fall and Winter are about the best times weather wise down here. If you can ignore the hurricanes. Looks like I need to get ready for Fred tomorrow. Not a big threat but lots of wind and heavy rain.


Sorry, what do you mean by where do you fall in that line? I'm not really thinking today😑. Nasty winds will hit here sometimes. Spring is the worst with tornadoes. I had some rain today but only lasted a few seconds.


----------



## robin416

As far as your sisters. Like I'm the oldest of the four kids, my two sisters are younger. And then there's my baby brother who really isn't a baby anymore. 

Tornadoes is why I left TN. Every flipping week there was another tornado threat.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> As far as your sisters. Like I'm the oldest of the four kids, my two sisters are younger. And then there's my baby brother who really isn't a baby anymore.
> 
> Tornadoes is why I left TN. Every flipping week there was another tornado threat.


Oh ok. Yes in the spring here their are so many tornado alerts. Kind of annoying having to get in my storm shelter and its unbearable in there no air and so stuffy..


----------



## lovely_chooks

Lol everyone’s chatting here now i don’t even know what your talking about


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok. Yes in the spring here their are so many tornado alerts. Kind of annoying having to get in my storm shelter and its unbearable in there no air and so stuffy..


Looks like I get to deal with hurricane Fred today. Really not as bad as the last one, just lots and lots of rain.


----------



## robin416

lovely_chooks said:


> Lol everyone’s chatting here now i don’t even know what your talking about


Well, you started it.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> Well, you started it.


Yea I know


----------



## JediPat

I need to learn that if I start a convo I have to reply, lol...sorry all.


----------



## SilkieGirl

JediPat said:


> I need to learn that if I start a convo I have to reply, lol...sorry all.


LOL. You're cool.


----------



## robin416

SilkieGirl said:


> LOL. You're cool.


Don't say that too many time, he might think he's special.


----------



## SilkieGirl

This there a reason why we don't want him thinkin' that?


----------



## JediPat

*flex*


----------



## lovely_chooks

JediPat said:


> *flex*


What do you have to flex?


----------



## robin416

Ah no, do not answer that last question, Jedi.


----------



## lovely_chooks

robin416 said:


> Ah no, do not answer that last question, Jedi.


Why not


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Looks like I get to deal with hurricane Fred today. Really not as bad as the last one, just lots and lots of rain.


Well, I don't get much rain here in the summer just maybe once or twice. I pray you'll make it through all the rain and hurricanes.


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Lol everyone’s chatting here now i don’t even know what your talking about


Go back a page or two and you'll see.


----------



## Animals45

I guess it's not to interesting since we always just get new horses here and there but my sister sold that horse that I was telling you about, she didn't trade it robin so don't worry he went to a good home with a 12 yr old girl she wanted him for English riding I believe. She got a new horse and so did my other sister. so I guess 2 new horses in the pasture. the one horse my sister got is only to train better and resell for more money. And my other sister just sold her horse since he was getting on the older side he was swayed back and was too short. I can try and get pics tomorrow If any of you w


----------



## robin416

I'm glad that worked out so well with the older guy. I hate the thought of them going to slaughter after giving so much of themselves to us over the years. 

I think most of us love pics. Horses are no exception so post away if you have time.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I'm glad that worked out so well with the older guy. I hate the thought of them going to slaughter after giving so much of themselves to us over the years.
> 
> I think most of us love pics. Horses are no exception so post away if you have time.


Yes me too, I was glad he got a good home! Slaughter is the absolute worst. I will try and post some, thanks!


----------



## Animals45

I know your probably gonna kill me for this but I didn't dump my Catfish yet I just couldn't they really mean too much to me and I really hate to see them just get dumped in my pond.. I do change their water everyday and I just bought them some shrimp catfish pellets and a little rock head for them to hide in.


----------



## robin416

It's best you learn from the catfish.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> It's best you learn from the catfish.


So should I not keep them?


----------



## robin416

My opinion? No.


----------



## Animals45

So your saying I should dump them in my pond, correct? 😢


----------



## robin416

Yep.


----------



## Animals45

Will they die if I keep em?


----------



## robin416

Good possibility.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Good possibility.


Well darn.. Why?


----------



## robin416

Like I said in the beginning you need to meet their needs. Since you don't know what they are there's no way you can.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Like I said in the beginning you need to meet their needs. Since you don't know what they are there's no way you can.


Oh well, darn they really seem happy in there.


----------



## Animals45

I guess I can post the pictures of the new horses now. The first pic one is the new horse that my sister got since like I said her other horse was too old too short and swayed back. 2nd pic one is just a project my sister bought to buy and resell.
And the 3rd pic is just another of the project horse. The only reason the project horse is a tad bit skinny is because he's from a killpen.
k























.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Beautiful horses. Why was the third one in a kill pen? So sad.


----------



## robin416

How old is the paint? Good looking animal, btw.

Those last two pics are of the same horse. He/she doesn't look that old.


----------



## lovely_chooks

I went fishing and caught catfish and we just let them go


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> I went fishing and caught catfish and we just let them go


Wow, how long ago?


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Wow, how long ago?


Like weeks ago


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Like weeks ago


Wow, where do you fish at and how big were they?


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Wow, where do you fish at and how big were they?


Um big and they were spiky and hurt my hand


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Um big and they were spiky and hurt my hand


Uh I think they stung you with their whiskers..


----------



## ChickenBiscuts

lovely_chooks said:


> YALL I’m ALMOST 500 FOLLOWERS ON MY INSTAGRAM FOR MY CHOOKS


Cool beans. What's your insta?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts

robin416 said:


> I know I couldn't anymore. As a kid it was no big deal, we tore stuff up but stayed out of trouble. Usually.
> 
> One of the things I wish everyone could do is travel. Whether for a job, which is best, or for vacation to get the flavor for different parts of the country. It's really educational. I've lived all over and don't regret it at all. Now I'm anchored to my place and happy.


I traveled tons in my youth. Went all over the globe. It's really shaped who I am. I wouldn't trade it for the world. Though, now I'm ready to just live with peace, quite, and my animals.

I've got a few acres these days, but I'd really love to get somewhere a lot larger in the future.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts

Poultry Judge said:


> The peace and quiet of the Guineas.


Hey, at least they sound better than people. 🤪


----------



## ChickenBiscuts

Animals45 said:


> Oh well, darn they really seem happy in there.


Sorry Animals, I gotta agree with Robin here. They have the best chance of survival out in your pond. They don't belong in a tank.

There are much better fish that would do well in a tank if you really want. Make sure you research about the kind of fish you get BEFORE, if you do choose.


----------



## Animals45

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Sorry Animals, I gotta agree with Robin here. They have the best chance of survival out in your pond. They don't belong in a tank.
> 
> There are much better fish that would do well in a tank if you really want. Make sure you research about the kind of fish you get BEFORE, if you do choose.


Ok..


----------



## lovely_chooks

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Sorry Animals, I gotta agree with Robin here. They have the best chance of survival out in your pond. They don't belong in a tank.
> 
> There are much better fish that would do well in a tank if you really want. Make sure you research about the kind of fish you get BEFORE, if you do choose.


I agree I don’t know how you ended up with catfish but like I don’t got any experience but I’m just gonna say to let them go into the pond?


----------



## lovely_chooks

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Cool beans. What's your insta?


Ilovemychooks


----------



## Animals45

I'm at a restaurant right now and got dessert.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I'm at a restaurant right now and got dessert.
> View attachment 42028


That looks yummy.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> That looks yummy.


I know it tasted amazing! I was at Olive Garden don't know if you've ever heard of it? I usually always get them every time I go there.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> I know it tasted amazing! I was at Olive Garden don't know if you've ever heard of it? I usually always get them every time I go there.


Heard of that place but never went there


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> I'm at a restaurant right now and got dessert.
> View attachment 42028


Is that ice cream wow


----------



## SilkieGirl

lovely_chooks said:


> Heard of that place but never went there


I love Olive Garden! If you like Italian, you should check it out. Are there any in Canada?


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Is that ice cream wow


It is a white chocolate strawberry dolcini. It is a cake sponge at the bottom some vanilla icing in the middle and some white chocolate shreds on the top they also put strawberry juice stuff on top it is really good!


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I know it tasted amazing! I was at Olive Garden don't know if you've ever heard of it? I usually always get them every time I go there.


I sure do. I haven't been to one in a lot of years.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I sure do. I haven't been to one in a lot of years.


Wow! They are actually a pretty good restaurant!


----------



## lovely_chooks

SilkieGirl said:


> I love Olive Garden! If you like Italian, you should check it out. Are there any in Canada?


I love Italian food and I don’t think there’s any in Canada


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> I love Italian food and I don’t think there’s any in Canada


I looked and yes there are Olive Gardens in Canada,


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> I looked and yes there are Olive Gardens in Canada,


Oh yay


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh yay


Their are 8 Olive Gardens in Canada.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Their are 8 Olive Gardens in Canada.


That’s too less there’s none near me


----------



## Animals45

Oh darn it...


----------

